# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدارک تحصیلی. لطفا بیاین

## rajabph

سلام رفقا.
من امسال موندم پشت کنکور.مدرسه ی ما سال گذشته فقط پایه سوم و چهارم داشت که امسال کلا منحل شد :Yahoo (21): یعنی کلا مدرسه جمع شد رفت پی کارش :Yahoo (20): الان مدارکو پرونده ها میره آموزشو پرورش؟
بعد میشه الان برم بگیرم مدارکمو؟
میترسم سال بعد همین اموزش پرورشم  منحل شه کلا مدارکمون بره رو هوا :Yahoo (23): الان برم میدن بهم؟برا دانشگاه مشکل نداره عایا

----------


## Aydiny

موردتون خیلی خاصه و من تا حالا ندیده و نشنیده بودم  :Yahoo (22):  ولی فکر نکنم مدارکتون رو بدون نامه از دانشگاه بهتون بدن. خود من برای ترجمه نیاز به اصل مدارک داشتم که هیچ جوره بهم ندادم اخر سرم مجبور شدم با گواهی موقت کارمو حل کنم. شما‌ الان برید بهتون گواهی موقت میدن و با اون میتونید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید بعد از دانشگاه نامه میبرید و اصل مدارک رو میگیرید

----------

